# Mass Effect (part 1)



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2012)

Luna base, 2 weeks prior

?And we have to do this?? a male voice full of concern says, it sounds like a middle aged man who smokes too much

?Rules are rules and we are being pressured by the council to let him have a ship. He has proven his loyalty to the Alliance as have the other crew members, and on the battlefield they are arguably the best we have.? A female voice says as three silhouettes look outside to Earth, ?Look, they are going off on wild goose chases and inconsequential missions. Basic ones. Plus they have THAT ship, they?ll likely quit given the menial tasks. I don?t know. I kinda like them ? this Alliance navy is too rigid and predictable, you need a maverick every once in a while.?


?There are schizophrenics, a quarian who can?t hold a screwdriver, a geth prime, a drell experiment, some person I can?t find any data on, a rookie, an unpredictable Batarian?.at least the Turian seems normal?..? the third voice sounded squeaky, young and extremely irritating.

?I wouldn?t place too much hope in that.? The croaky male voice said. ?As long as you?re keeping a close eye on them Captain, I don?t have a problem. Make the call.?


In the year 2148, explorers on Mars discovered the remains of an ancient spacefaring civilization. In the decades that followed, these mysterious artifacts revealed startling new technologies, enabling travel to the furthest stars. The basis for this incredible technology was a force that controlled the very fabric of space and time. They called it the greatest discovery in human history. The civilizations of the galaxy call it... MASS EFFECT.


*Earth.*


A tall Japanese woman with the Captain uniform walks with authority through the corridors of Vancouver?s base, the various people she breezes past throw her a dignified salute. She gets to the comms deck and transmits to the Yamato where a Krogan in pair of white trousers and black shirt greets her with one of the most half assed salutes she?s ever seen, but then she was on more friendly terms with him than any other person.

?Commander Wreal??

?Wreal?s my first name, it should be Commander Awe..? the Krogan jumped up from his seat and pointed to himself with his thumbs.

?You know I?m not going to call you that.? She interrupted sternly, but with a smile as she ignored the exaggerated forlorn expression on Wreal?s face, ?Your mission is simple. Get to Eden Prime and help out the researchers, their defences have gone down and they can?t get them back up. You and your crew will defend them and report back with any new findings that they may have.?

?That sounds boring, ma?am, can?t we shoot some robots or something?? Wreal stifled a yawn.

?Considering this is a new crew and you don?t know them, it?s probably better that I don?t throw you into Geth territory. Speaking of which, you have a Geth Prime on your crew, as well as a Quarian. You?ll have front and centre when it comes down to that issue. Just try not to make things worse.?

?Ok, I get it. Team building. I?m down with that. After this we might head over to Omega and get some real bonding going.? Wreal stroked his chin.

?Up to you Commander, just try and be?.well a little more reserved.? She said stopping him from doing some ridiculous acrobatic move.

?No promises. Krogan are all about impulse. Right now, I got the impulse to pee.?

?Wonderful. Off you go then Commander.? Captain Sakurai remarked and smiled amicably. ?Take care, Wreal.?

?You too ma?am, now I gotta run.?

Wreal ran from the comms room, slid over the table and then stopped.

?Where?s the toilet?!? he shouted gruffly, letting his Krogan vocals really fly as he ran around the ship aimlessly, looking for somewhere to drain the snake.

The ship was ready to go as it sat docked in Vancouver, most of the crew had boarded and settled into their new cabins. Since this was an early prototype of a ship, ditched for a more sleeker look, many were unfamiliar with the layout, including the captain who ended up in a storage cupboard.

?Argh! My bladders are about to burst!?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2012)

*One month before the present

Omega

Raiva Gormec – The Batarian Hunter ​*
The Salarian politician sprinted as swiftly as his legs would carry him with his trio of Krogan bodyguards at his sides. They did not see the need for such an act, fleeing from whatever had been hunting down the slender man but they were forced to follow the orders of their employer. If it were up to them they would have held their ground and waited for the enemy to strike, but the fear in the Salarians command left them no choice but to play cat and mouse. 
“Mr. Jaahbec, slow down. We can’t keep your speed!” One of the bodyguards grunted through his massive teeth. The man known as Jaanbec Norveli skidded to a halt and shifted his gaze back to see the bodyguards slipping behind him. Sweat trickled down his slippery skin as he motioned them to pick up their pace.
“Hurry you overpaid lumps! We need to get out of these depths and back to the dock before that bastard shows up. I knew I shouldn’t have maid that visit to that bitch Aria, she set this up. I know it!” Once his rant was over the Krogans had finally caught up. Suddenly an almost silent zip sped past the ear of Jaahbec which caused him to blink in surprise. There was a moment of silence as all four of the aliens tried to gather what had just occurred. Before they knew it one of the bodyguards coughed up a puddle of blood and collapsed in a massive heap on the floor.
“Shit! He’s here!” Jaahbec squealed before he turned on his foot and began sprinting further into the depths of Omega. The Krogans moved to defend him and keep him protected while their eyes steeled about for any sign of other life in the gutters. 
“That man Salarian runnin’ at a whisper, keep yer eyes peeled!” One of the guards snarled. As he turned to his comrade his eyes widen to see the second beast fall into a pool of his own blood.
“Fuck this.” He growled before running after his employer.

They continued to rum as quickly as they good, slowly closing in on the path that lead back out into the streets and towards the docks. Omega was known as a shit hole, that was no surprise. People died here pointlessly all the time but even they would be difficult to kill once in the crowd of the stations public. That is if Aria had not been the benefactor behind this little extermination. If it had truly been her doing then anywhere on this pile of crap was a death sentence. The pair could see the stairs that would lead to the club, After Life, it was almost in there reach. Just before they reached that huge doorway into the lower sanctum of the nightclub a shadowed figure dropped down from the drainage both and blocked their path.
“ARGH! Who the hell are you?!” Jaahbec roared with his pale voice. The Krogan raised his assault cannon and took a sharp aim. From the darkness ahead a brief light flickered as a cigarette was lit. A cloud of smoke drifted towards them before finally the stalker stepped forwards. A Batarian. A known Batarian. Raiva Gormec, a known Mercenary without morals nor any restrictions on how dirty his jobs were. 
“Runnin’ away are we? Expected a Krogan to stand an’ fight.” The Batarian jested. The guard growled in anger, his finger twitching over the trigger.
“What are you doing, shoot him!” Jaahbec yelped. 
“Shoot me? Damn… a cowardly Krogan now? Not even going to beat me to a pulp for gunnin’ down your pissy shits.” That was enough to ignite the rage expanding in the heart of the giant alien. Led by a huge roar and a stampeding charge the Krogan threw aside his gun and charged forward.
“I’ll show ya!” Just before the charging Krogan made contact Raiva whipped up his gun and nailed him between the eyes, causing the bodyguard to drop and skid along the metal floor reaching the edge of the hitmans boots. He roared out in laughter at the sight and followed on to aim his pistol towards the politican.
“W-w-w-w-w-wait! Lets talk about this? Money? Power? I can ge-” Before Jaahbec could finish his sentence a bullet sped from the barrel of the gun and clocked the Salarian in the centre of the forehead. The job was done.

Inside the club Afterlife Raiva sat himself down in a corner table with his feet up and a drink in his hand. With his free one he tapped an ear piece to connect him to an incoming call. 
“’Sup?” He said rather lazily. The voice of the other side was muffled and twisted to hide whoever the caller was.
_“Jaahbec Norveli disposed of, yes?”_
“Of course he is, who the hell do’ya think I am?” The arrogant murdered snarled after taking a sip of his drink.
_“Good. I have another job if you’re up for it. This was is a bit of a long haul; you’ll not only be taking the life of the target but also working for them for a considerable time. The organisation is Alliance and the target is a Commander. The benefactor has an interest in the actions of the target and how events they’ll be a part of unfold with everything being reported to me and then to them however once the events are concluded you are to kill them.”_ Raiva groaned. This sounded like a royal pain in the arse. He much preferred the simpler ‘charge in and blow everyone away’ missions but sometimes the pay for these types are considerably higher. 
“Sounds tiresome. What’s the pay like?” There was a moment of silence before the voice came through.
_“More than you’ve made in your entire business venture thus far. In?” _Raiva smirked viciously, his cigarette reaching the bud.
“In.”

*One month later​*
Raiva sat in the armoury of the vessel he had been assigned to. He always liked to keep a keen inspection of the guns. There was little more he actually cared for on the crew than the firearms. The crew he did not give a damn about, even his assignment was not all that important yet the capacity to cause some carnage, now that was something he made damn sure was in use. It would not be long before this Commander Wreal would make his appearance, he had heard he was an eccentric Krogan, something he had no dealt with before. All the Krogans he knew were angry, grumpy and violent animals, why he liked them. A happy Krogan would simply be awkward. None the less he was to be commanded by this creature for the moment. The rest of the crew would also be making an appearance soon. An Alliance ship full of ‘aliens’, it would certainly be an interesting few months before them.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 11, 2012)

Maximus walked down the corridor thinking to himself. He had been assigned to an alliance ship with an odd commander. Now, it wasn't that the turian was unused to serving with the alliance, it was his captain. He had been told it was a krogan, now naturally he thought this would be the type of krogan to ram the damn ship into a thresher maw to kill it, but he was also told this krogan was eccentric, upon the dossier he was addressed as commander W. Awesome. 

There was no way in Heaven or Hell that maximus was going to be able to take this commander seriously. Not with a name like Awesome. As he boarded the ship, two things were apparent. The ship was run down. The inside looked just right for a krogan from tuchanka. Piece of junk ship. And the second thing he noticed was there was a frantic krogan running around trying to find a bathroom apparently.

 "Must be the captain." he said to himself and gave a half-assed salute (for a turian) and proceeded onto his post. (sadly i did not mention this he will just be on the bridge.) Well then, if anything could be positive, at least he might get a good laugh or two.

(excuse the short post  )


----------



## Taka (Oct 11, 2012)

*Eden Prime​*
The base was full of scientists and idiotic mechanics running around, trying to fix the problems with the defenses and the barrier. One would believe that Karlon would be situated front and center, figuring out just what was going on. instead he was one of the most battle efficient individuals there and the Geth were becoming an ideal problem. Being a biotic was more important right now then the Drell's great mind. In reality, Karlon was supposed to be a on a new ship ran by some Krogan but, last minute assignments placed him on Eden Prime for the moment. For now he would defend the people as he had already did considerable scientific research. 

The sounds of the Geth falling through sky was notable to the members of the Alliance Guards but, the N7 Fury already had his Mattock ready. Smashing into the ground, it was safe to say that the Geth were only sending a small amount at a time to analyze the defenses until over communications a voice rang in about Geth on the outskirts. "Seems to be that the Geth are serious about this but, why Eden Prime?" Karlon's thoughts on the matter were cut short as a shot ripped into the chest of one of his teammates. 

He initiated his biotic ability known as Lift on the Geth, throwing one back into a boulder. His N7 training kicked in as he activated the Fury's special teleportation ability, albeit short range, to get behind cover. "Get the mechanics inside and heal yourself. We'll handle this force." Karlon ordered the injured soldier. Attention was focused back to the Geth as he let shots fly. For now they would have to hold back the Geth forces until help arrived.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2012)

*Kiya...

2 weeks ago...*

“Are you really sure about this?”  A man in uniform stood holding a folder as he talked to his companion.  Both sets of eyes were looking out the window, down at a field with soldiers practicing with grenades.  

“I am positive.  She is good.  Damn near the best but with her...ah...issues I believe this ship would be the best place for her.”  He stood deep in thought, one arm across his chest with his other head curled under his chin, one finger absently running back and forth on his cheek.

“Obviously the decision is yours but for the record I disagree with this choice.  I think if you just gave  her some more time-”

“Dually noted but the decision is already made.  They will be expecting her in a couple of weeks.  Make sure she gets some shore leave before she goes.”  He glanced at the other man whose mouth was open to try and object again.  “Dismissed.”  He said abruptly muting his younger counterpart.

“Yes, Sir.”  He snapped a salute and turned, quickly leaving the room and setting up the necessary paperwork.

*
An hour ago...*

Wide green eyes stared at the hulking mass of metal.  “You have got to be kidding me...”  She mumbled.

“That is why you are here.”  The other soldier beside her spoke with a straight face but there was laughter in his voice.  “My understanding is you're one hell of an engineer and those poor souls on there are going to need someone to help keep them alive, to keep that hunk of junk flying.”  The corner of his mouth twitched while he hid the smile.  He glanced down at woman, her small stature hiding the true soldier in her.

“I think a thank you is an order...I think...”  A scowl creased her features and she glanced up.  

“You are very welcome.”  He nodded his head, the grin still trying to hide.  “Your things have been delivered to your cabin and here is a map of the ship.”

“Thank...you...”  She stared down at the paper.  It wasn't so much a map as a crudely drawn diagram.  

“Is there anything else Lieutenant?”

“No.  Thank you Corporal.”

“Aye Ma'am.”  He snapped a salute which Kiya absently returned while she looked down at the map and turned it one way then the other.  “Good luck Lieutenant.”  he turned and walked away though before he was too far his laughter filled the hall.

Glaring at his back, Kiya boarded the ship.  “Alright baby.  We'll show them that you are one of the best ships out there.”  She moved toward the elevator and trying a floor that she hoped engineering was.

*
Platoon/Kiya...*

In engineering a soft hum was heard, the ship warming up to take its new crew on their journey.  Lights flickered as systems were checked and rechecked by the ship's AI.  In a dark corner sat a large pile of what appeared to be junk.  A light in the center softly pulsed a slow measure.  Clicks and whirls could be heard coming from the pile.  

A hiss announced to the seemingly empty room that someone had entered.  The blonde woman looked around and gave a sigh as she rubbed the back of her neck and approached the panel that sat in the middle of the room.  “Okay let us take a look at how we are running shall we?”  She hit a couple of buttons and diagrams of the engines popped up in front of her.  “For the love of...”  Kiya rubbed her forehead, already dreading the headache she knew was approaching.

One thing the young Lieutenant loved about being an engineer was the silence.  Of course others worked with her but she was able to know the times to be in their alone.  Just her, the engines, and computations she needed to make.  Closing her eyes, Kiya listened to the sounds of the ship, getting to know what was normal and what wasn't.

After a moment she heard a grinding noise and sighed.  “That isn't normal...”  her fingers quickly ran over the buttons before her as she tried to figure out where the malfunction could have come from.  “Not there...everything seems okay...”  She scowled at the screen and began to attempt other things.

It was only moment before a chill raced up her spine and she swallowed.  “Lieutenant Asasume.  May we be of any assistance?”  

A voice came from behind her though for a moment she hoped it was the ship's AI.  “Yes, Admiral Winchester.  I am trying to figure out where that noise came from.”

“I have yet to speak to you.”  The ship came across as if it looked down upon her, the accent almost grating.  “If you would know if I decided to grace your presence.  On that note my engines would never make a horrible sound like that.”  A soft click and Kiya knew she had just been dismissed by the ship.

“Well if you didn't then who...”  Kiya's voice trailed off and she swallowed.

“We made those sounds Lieutenant.”  the robotic voice once again came from behind her.

Turning slowly Kiya was faced with bright red metal and lots of black wires.  Taking a deep breath her green eyes traveled the length of the wall that had quietly approached her.  Everyone in the universe knew what this was, in fact Kiya had studied them in depth, trying to learn as much as she could about how they were built.  Unfortunately for her she never actually looked at one of them in person.  

Kiya jumped slamming her back on the control panel.  “Who are you?  Are you suppose to be here?”  She reached to her side to pull out her weapon then realized that being on the ship she didn't even think to carry it.

“We are Platoon.  Yes we are suppose to be here.  We will be assisting you with maintaining the ship and gathering information.”

Kiya just looked up into the light that looked down at her from and unimaginable height and sighed.  Why did she agree to this transfer.


----------



## Robon (Oct 11, 2012)

*Axel Ryder*

     It was a dark, silent night and the only thing that could be heard were the chatter from the Blue Suns that Axel was scoping down with his Widow sniper rifle. He had been tasked to retrieve a stolen package for his client that the Blue Suns had stolen from him, an easy task indeed but he still need to be sure that this was the right package that he needed. He scans the area with his scope looking for anything that might hold the box he is looking for. Just then he notices a safe that is being guarded by several Blue Suns and thinks to himself "There, that's the only place it could be in a camp this small". He takes another scan around the camp to count how many Blue Suns he is going to need to kill because his client wanted the suns who stole from him to die. "One, two, three, four, five, six". Axel knew that only six Blue Suns could never stop him. He waits for a moment for a better shot. Bam! Bam! Bam! Three of them dropped down dead from a bullet to the brain. Axel then grabs his Mattock Rifle and engages his tactical cloak, the last 3 guards are on alert now from their three dead comrades. Axel drops down from the tree he was using as a lookout tower and rushes towards one of the Blue Suns and re-appears behind the guard in the back of the group and snaps his neck and vanishes again. The last two Blue Suns start hyper ventilating and screaming "Where are you?! Show yourse...!" Before he could even finish his sentence Axel appears behind him and stabs him through the chest with a Shadow Strike and without even waiting for a moment he pulls out his Mattock and shoots the last guard in his head. "That takes care of that" Axel said in an almost bored voice. He walks over to the safe and with one swift strike slashes the lock off of it and opens it. He takes out a small box no larger then a shoe-box and matches markings with the intel that his client had told him. "This is it" He thinks to himself and wonder what could be inside such a small box that was worth the death of six men, but he knew he couldn't look in the box, it was a condition the client had for him, so he took the box, went back up to the tree he used and grabbed his Widow, and left the planet for Omega to meet up with his client.

   Axel never liked going to Omega ever since what happened, but it was the best place to find people who needed a mercenary, so he had no choice. Axel stepped off the ship onto Omega and started heading toward their meeting point. He hated that every time that he has to come to this planet that he has to walk past the spot where..... He doesn't want to think about it but he can't help it, the Commanders words still fresh in his head "Let him go. I want him to suffer". "One day..." Axel thinks to himself "One day I will avenge you all" He gets to the meeting point and hands the box to the client. "I trust it wasn't too difficult?" says the client in a monotone way. "I could have done it in my sleep" Axel says confidently. The client puts the box in a bag he was carrying and looks back at Axel, "Here is your payment, it's all there". Axel check the amount and counts 300,000 Credits. "Yes, it's all here, I'll be on my way now" says Axel as he turns around and prepares to walk away "Wait! I have another job for you." Axel stop and turns back around and folds his arms and doesn't say a word. "I'm willing to pay you 500,000 Credits for this job as well" says the client hoping to entice Axel. "Im listening". "Good! Good! I have heard rumors of Geth on their way to Eden Prime, I want you to go there and 'acquire' Geth parts for me. No questions asked." Axel thinks for a moment and say "Done, I'll leave right away" Axel walks away and prepares to leave for Eden Prime, He can't wait to get off this planet.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2012)

*Two weeks ago?*

?I can?t believe the Admirals just tossed me onto Tai?s ship then HE just kicked me and my stuff onto the Citadel with no clue on what I?m supposed to be doing...?  A humanlike creature mumbles behind the blue tinted glass of her helmet.  She had a large black backpack slung over her shoulder.  She looks around, then she sits exhaustedly onto one of the benches. 

?Excuse me Miss, but you seem lost?Is there any way I can help?? A turian with tan features asks, he was c-sec, obvious by his uniform and his class seemed higher-up if she knew anything about turian face-paint.  He sits down next to her, crossing one leg over the other, holding his Datapad.

?I doubt you could help, I was recruited to Alliance, wasn?t told why or where I should go. Then was dropped off here,? Sounding like she?s going to cry she sighs then sets her backpack on the floor next to her.

The Turian lets off a laugh, ?Is that it?? He questions, ?Did you check your data-? he gets cut off.

?Exploded,? She quickly responds, surprising the turian.

?Uh?I don?t want to know.? He says laughing a bit, ?Obviously not your Omni-tool though, It?s physically impossible.   Check that, you might be able to find your messages, then find out where you?re supposed to be.? He states, showing her using his Omni-tool.

?Never say Impossible, I am horrible with technology,? She says, mimicking the turian, then getting the message that she needed.  ?Oh!  Where?s the?place?This place!? she shows him the address in the message.

?Across the lake, you better hurry, that time is in fifteen minutes.? He says, pointing in the direction she needs to go.

She stands, tosses her bag on her shoulder, ?Thank you!? She shouts, running off into the direction.

Another Turian walks up then, ?You realize that was the Quarian Biotic, right Captain??

?Yeah, that crew?s doomed.? The pair of them laugh.

_*Twenty Minutes later?*_

?I?m sorry I?m late.? The young Quarian runs in, giving a salute.

The man that was waiting looks at her, then puts one hand onto his forehead, ?And how may I ask, did you get sopping wet in the process??

?Er?I got tossed in the lake by a Krogan that was in a bad mood.? She says sheepishly.

The man shakes his head, ?You?re going to be on this ship, you will do as Commander Wreal commands.? He hands her a packet of papers, then walks out.

*Now?*

?Finally got my fort in order.? Lul?Dayat says, setting down the last of the metal boxes.  She had hallowed out a ?room? in the cargo hold.  She steps onto the roof of her fort to make sure it was safe.

?Creator Dayat?? a robot speaks, causing the quarian to stagger off her perch in surprise, falling into the open arms of the Geth.  She pushes then stands herself up.

?BZZT! BZZT!!  BZZZZZZZZZZZZZT BZT BZT!  SCRREEEEECH!? Is all that sounds out from the ?speaker? that is used to hear the quarian underneath.

?Creator Dayat, is your Enviro-suit malfunctioning?? The geth tilts his head and clicks one wire into place.

She flings her limbs around, ?Geth! GETH!  THERE?S A GETH!?   She pulls a gun out, then aims it at the geth who looks questioningly, then walks away, now knowing that she did not need help.  The quarian stalks back into the cave and begins getting settled.

*TITAN?*

Riding the elevator Titan pulls up the jeans he was wearing, looking around the small box.  He steps out of the elevator, and into engineering, ?All is going well Lieutenant Asasume?  Captain Platoon?  This Unit is Titan,? he stands at the waist of the hulking red piece of metal that was Platoon.  A lime green geth wearing a pair of jeans with a black sweatshirt tied around his waist trying to be cool.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​




_Ren Woods_
- A D V A N C E -​
Being an N7 takes power.  It takes strength.  It takes the will to continue, to know that even though you _believe_ something is wrong or injust, that serving the _greater_ good.  The lives of the Many outweigh the lives of the Few.  Ren had no choice but to throw himself into that belief.  That or go insane.  Although that go insane option was looking nicer and nicer with every... "mission."

He used that term lightly -- very lightly.  They were more like concentrated slaughter, really.  Small villages of children living in poverty that he had to murder.  Skyscrapers full of businessmen and women, office dwellers, men and women with children to go home to.  Erased.  No bomb.  No explosive.  Poison.  Radiation.  Deformity.  His mission had a lot of room for creativity, but unsurprisingly little for failure.  However, he pressed on.  He did it because he was told to.  He was carved of steel and ice.  He wasn't moved.  He wasn't swayed.  At the end of his life, he would not have a single mission on his record that he failed due to a moral shortcoming.  Because when Earth and her Colonies were at risk, smaller groups of people became worthless in comparison.  When assassinating a dignitary or killing a whole family prevented war, it was worth it in the end, wasn't it?

The sound of the rushing water halted as Ren's shower ended.  His dark, shoulder-length hair drooped over his eyes and dripped on the floor.  He toweled himself off and dressed in his form-fitting bodysuit.  Over it went his N7 armor, and then finally, the helmet.  It hid his face.  It hid his body.  He became a wraith when he donned his armor.  A shade.  A dangerous phantom who only needed to be pointed in a direction and loosed on the target.  He secured his sword in place and made sure his Acolyte pistol was on his hip.  His sniper rifle was in a weapons locker.  He'd get that later.  It was on the way, anyway.  He was headed to the docking port in Vancouver.  The SSV Yamato was there and it was the ship he would be serving on.  The Commander was a Krogan, at N5 rank, meaning he had a lot of previous training and experience.  He also read the reports stating that he was loud, boisterous, and a tad obnoxious. 

That could be trouble.

However he had stayed alive to this point, so that gave him some hope.  Ren activated his Tactical Cloak and vanished, taking off toward the roof of the building.  He had no problem ducking around the security system, he was a ghost given physical form.  Child's play.  He snuck his way to the Docking Bay, hiding in the top of the room.  He dropped from the roof and landed in front of the Yamato, releasing his cloak as he landed.  He rose from his crouched position and stepped onto the ship silently, swiftly boarding and becoming invisible in a dark corner.  A good opportunity to observe.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2012)

*Commander Wreal Awesome*

Wreal looked up at the speaker the voice was coming from and shot it. The Admiral had been mocking him the entire time he was in his Captain’s quarters and though Wreal was stylish, he was still a Krogan. 

“That 10,000 credits will come out of your wages. I insisted on expensive speakers for this very reason, currently Comander Wreal you are 5000 credits in debt and your subscription to T&As-ari is due.” The Admiral AI continued. 

“This guy is pissin me off! Ugh, someone find the mute button on it.” He shouted into the PA.

“I’m afraid that is quite impossible. I am technically your superior and to ‘mute’ me is an act of treason, so therefore the mute button has been blocked.” Wreal paced around and used a biotic explosion on a table.

“That table was 200 credits. Your current balance is negative 5200. Can I suggest other things to destroy? Perhaps when you are in space you could do us all a favour and destroy your suit. That would be most helpful.”

“Maybe I should throw your central unit out of an airlock!” Wreal said angrily.

“You are free to do so, but that would cease all monitoring of life support systems, ship diagnostics, weapon capabilities and virus protection. I am the most advanced piece of hardware the Alliance has and for some reason put me on this ship. With you. Glorious days.”

Wreal headed down to the Command Deck, from his Captain’s deck, but not before he doused himself with aftershave and put on some sunglasses. The Galaxy map popped up as he approached the console and the crew gathered around.

“Ok, thanks to our AI now I need to kill something.” He said pushing his custom shades up, “We’ll get introductions out of the way later. Killing first, then talkies.”

“Ah, another distress call has been activated at Eden Prime. Seems like geth are attacking. A video is available.”

The video played showing geth dropping and firing at the research base. There was some valiant attempts to hold them back, especially by a biotic user but it was clear they were being overwhelmed. 

“Ha, I like him, he’s got style! I want everyone who has combat experience in on this.” Wreal looked at the Geth that were standing ominously over the group. “Except you two. Winchester, can you do anything useful except bitch at me?”

“I suppose you mean interface with these robots to verify their loyalty? Yes, I can with the necessary firewalls and protections. I should have the tests completed by the time we reach Eden Prime.”

“Fine. We have a few objectives here. First find out what the hell the geth want with a prothean ruin; second, kill stuff and protect the researchers; third, get the defences back up and running. In no particular order. Winchester, get us there. Fast.”

The giant ship Yamato closed its doors and slowly lifted off as the crew prepared itself to get to Eden Prime. The FTL drive started to hum as the Element Zero coursed through it’s heart. The Engineers worked diligently to maintain the hulking mass of metal as it shot away from the Earth’s atmosphere and towards the Mass Relay and towards the troubled Eden Prime, where the crew would land and get to work.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2012)

*On the Ship Yamato...*

For the first time in her life, Kiya had to question the thoughts of a computer.  She knew it wasn't possible but she got the impression of it rolling its eyes and giving a huge sigh.  Kiya would have sworn her life on it.  “Okay...”  She shook her head and moved toward the elevator to rush down to engineering.  Making sure this thing could actually make it to FTL was a good short term goal.  

“Fine.”  Admiral Winchester replied to the Krogan that was technically running the ship.  “Plug in.  This should only take a moment.”

“Yes Admiral.”  Platoon moved to one of the panels.  Put his hand down and began to interface with the ship.

After about ten seconds the snobbish voice of the AI came through the speakers.  “All of their loyalties are above reproach.  When a computer says something they mean it.”  One could actually see him lifting his nose as if insulted at the implication or maybe it was because he was forced to interface with the geth.

“Thank you.”  Platoon bowed his head, a blue light shimmering from the center of his 'head'.  “We will assist Lieutenant Asasume in Engineering now.  Unless you have other commands?”  He looked toward Wreal but the Krogan was conferencing with someone else at the moment.  Without a thought he moved toward the lower levels of the ship.

“Come on...”  Kiya's fingers flew over the panel before her as she checked and rechecked the ship's systems.

“The ship will be able to travel faster than light.  It will cause some turbulence but most will survive.”  Platoon's mechanical voice attempted to assure the young blonde woman.

“Great.  I'm glad to hear-”  Her eyes widened and she turned toward the large machine.  “What do you mean most?”

Platoon moved silently toward another panel.  “Faster than light is not safe for life forms that might have system malfunctions.  We are not currently aware that there are any on board the ship at the moment but we haven't gotten the information off of every life.”  His hand sat on a panel, he spoke to Kiya but at the same time he was also checking many of the systems.

“Cross your fingers...”  Kiya mumbled causing Platoon to look her direction as they moved into the Mass Relay.

It was moments later when the engineers sighed with relief.  “Faster than light year successful.  As if there was any doubt.”  Admiral Winchester announced, once again Kiya swore she could feel him glaring at her.  She would probably be sleeping with one eye open for quite sometime.

“All systems are stable.”  She announced and their was a small cheer coming from the rest of the crew that helped maintain the ship's engines.  They began taking notes on the things that needed a bit of tweaking and the things that, for the moment at least, were stable enough.

“Come on.”  Kiya waved toward Platoon leaving engineering and heading down to get her equipment on.  “Need to suit up.” 

First braiding her long blonde hair she then donned her armor, the braid now hidden beneath.  She checked her weapons and nodded just as the Admiral began to speak.

“We have arrived at Eden Prime.  I would wish you good luck but frankly I really don't care.”  a hum and a hiss and the Admiral was gone for the moment.


----------



## Robon (Oct 17, 2012)

As Axel approached a landing spot for his ship he couldn't help but have his mind wander. Why does his client need workable Geth parts and why is he willing to pay so much money to get it done? His curiosity is soon dismissed though as he remembers the clients words "no questions asked." "It's none of my business what a client wants, I just do the job and collect the money" he says to himself but he still can't shake the feeling that this job is going to be different then the others. He takes the ship down next to a colony that is currently under attack by Geth troops.

He gets up and goes to look at the mirror next to his armory. His dark red hair looks like it got into a fight with a blow dryer and he had dark bags under his eyes, he was kept up most the night by nightmares of his past. "I look like shit" he says as he stares into his own blue eyes. "But as long as I can fight, I will."

He turns to his armory, suits up in his armor, straps his weapons on his back and opens the door of his ship. As the door opens he can hear the screaming of others who are currently fighting the Geth, but he barely notices when he realizes that an alliance ship is currently landing on Eden Prime as well. He rushes outside of his ship to get a better look at the ship as it's landing and as he leaves a geth ship flies overhead blasting his ship and destroying it instantly with a large blueish green energy blast.

Axel get blown away from his ship by the blast and when he gets up and looks at the ruble that used to be his ship he says to himself "Well, shit. Not only do I have to worry about a fucking alliance ship, but now I have to way off this god damn planet!"

He turns back around and decides to start going towards the colony and deal with problems as they arise.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ren Woods*

Arriving on Eden Prime.  The crew is probably suiting up right now.  Ren looked down a his already armored arms.  He never got out of his N7 Armor.  There had been no point.  He would just have to put it on again anyway.  He stood, shaking away the thought of being little more than a ghost and headed toward the shuttle bay.  It was open, ready to release shuttles to the hard-packed dirt of the landing area, but he had no need for shuttles.  Iron and steel death traps.  He'd destroyed them with a single shot from a Hydra missile launcher, and while that hadn't been an easy shot to make(which, since he was N7 and a deadly marksman, spoke volumes for the difficulty of the shot), he didn't like being in something he could shoot down by himself.  He cloaked and slipped by the shuttle pilots and maintenance men, armored Alliance soldiers and strategists, running right past all of them without even alerting them to his presence.  He leaped out of the back of the ship, rolling as his feet hit the ground.  He rose to his feet and immediately set his sights on a single Geth Trooper.

The poor bastard.

He utilized his tech as an Infiltrator and used his Shadow Strike ability, his body suddenly becoming much faster than usual.  He was behind the Geth in almost less than a second.  His cloak vanished and the Geth's sensory devices picked up the signal given off by his suit, but before he could turn around the thing Ren liked to assume was its head was split in two by a quick slash from a blade.  The other few Geth were also alert to his presence, but he cloaked again and they shot at a patch of dirt that was now significantly more burnt.  He hadn't brought any weapons into the field with him, and since his suit didn't need to use energy on the metallic plates on his back to hold weapons in place, that energy was redirected to his powers, making it so that they had almost no recharge.  It was a risky, but effective setup, and one he used frequently.

He made short work of the Geth Squadron, showing them just how deadly his blade was, before disappearing from the battlefield once again.  He wandered now, murdering a few Geth along the way, but mainly looking for a heavy front of Geth.  Their mission was to remove the machines from the planet, and forcing a retreat would be the best way to get there.  Annihilating an entire platoon was ideal, but he didn't have that kind of fire power alone.  However, the mission he had assigned himself of finding their weakly held positions and strongly held positions was complete.  There would be trouble trying to take out an area heavily controlled, so taking out a few weak posts to draw attention and then hammering a stronger one was an acceptable tactic.  He nodded and turned, heading back to the Yamato, when he was interrupted by a Prime that rose powerfully before him, bearing down on him with a Plasma Shotgun raised.

Ren immediately used Shadow Strike, getting behind the hulking machine and striking its back.  It stumbled a bit, but was still able to fight.  It turned to face Ren, who aimed a quick slash to the barrel of the gun.  It didn't break but it pushed the firearm away from Ren's face and into the air, saving him from being humiliated and killed by a lucky shot from some Prime.  He then kicked it fiercely in where a stomach would be on a human, forcing it to stumble back a bit, before cloaking and rolling out of the way of a volley of plasma from the shotgun.

This would be no easy task.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2012)

On the shuttle a few moments before

“Time to shoot some geth!” Wreal shouted as he almost ran aboard the shuttle. He looked at the navigator, “Get us down there in one piece. You get bonus points if you land on a geth!” Wreal laughed.

The other members of the crew were coming aboard. “Ok so we have a short ride down. Enough time to let me know what to shout at you…..does anyone have one of those turrets? If you do it better not steal my kills. I’m keeping a tally and I’m damn sure I’ll come out on top. Turret kills don’t count!!” Wreal slammed his fist down.

It was then Kiya walked ducked her head meekly into the shuttle.

“You! Human girl! Sit here!” Wreal ordered Kiya to sit next to him and put his arm around her shoulder and sniffed her unashamedly. “Haha! You’re alright but I can see you need a bit more umph! I can smell the fear on you, but that’s to be expected when sitting next to such an intimating being as myself!” 
“The word you’re looking for is intimidating you brainless wonder.” Admiral Winchester said disdainfully.

“Yeah well at least I have a penis!” Wreal shouted at the speaker and then turning his attention to Kiya again “Here’s a Krogan trick to get angry; imagine you are surrounded by a bunch of rachni and you’re getting your arse kicked. Then imagine a Salarian comes and saves your ass with  and says nothing but just does this little smirk as he looks down on you. Doesn’t that piss you off? It pisses me off! Hurry up and land this thing so I can kill stuff!” Wreal shouted at the navigator


On Eden Prime

Wreal was out of the traps quickly and shouting about how he was going to be the one with the most kills. The infiltrator had already stealthed in and out of his cloak with his sword and Wreal was not to be beat!

“You sneaky ninja fuck! Watch this!” The geth had noticed the shuttle being dropped off and had fired at it like no tomorrow – the pilot was good to get them down there. Wreal would dish out the praise later but for now he was focused on his enemy. He roared as he charged at two geth who were about to fire but were suddenly frozen in place by a stasis bubble. The smart thing to do would have been to take them out from a distance with a well placed shot or Throw. Instead, Wreal decided to debut his  special technique.

“Pelvic Thrust Throw!”

Which was exactly how it sounded. He jumped up, spread his legs apart and thrust his pelvis into the face of the helpless Geth. The biotic energy came hurtling out of his nether region and caused a biotic explosion that did affect Wreal but flung the geth troopers back. 

“Hahahaha! Take that you robot bitches!” Wreal laughed.

“Help!” the human voice came from the research facility. A Geth trooper was carrying a human male over its shoulder as he helplessly beat on it. There was an odd series of strange looking spikes where the geth were headed, which already had some strange looking figures on them.

“Da fuck is that!?” Wreal shouted as he warped another trooper.


----------



## Taka (Oct 17, 2012)

The research facility smelled of battle and corpses of dead Alliance soldiers. The Geth had completely overrun the place, taking down most of the resistance except for Karlon. He had gotten away from and brought a few of the survivors to a safe spot. As long as he saved them then he felt that his mission was complete. For now he watched the skies, hoping to see more then Geth. Suddenly that's when he saw the ship and the shuttle. It wasn't at all like the Geth but, it was confusing if Alliance. He was going to find out.

"Don't leave us." A woman cried out as she grabbed on to the Drell's leg. 

"Just stay here or die at geth hands." Karlon responded, pushing the woman off. 

Exiting the safe structure, Karlon cautiously surveyed his area. Luckily there was nothing around or the geth had just moved from this area, thinking that they had gotten the survivors by now. Karlon then dashed forward, ducking past all manner of cover. He needed to get through as fast as possible to hopefully meet up with the backup. It was a wonder why it took so long for backup to arrive. Complaining wouldn't solve the problem so, he continued movement.

Several moments passed as he evaded the geth until he heard the yell of a man and shot fired. Following the sound, he witnessed a man in geth arms and a Krogan using warp. Karlon drew his pistol and quickly shot the geth in the legs causing him to drop and releasing the survivor. There were spiked machines within the area but, Karlon had to worry about that second as he took out another geth. 

"MOVE IT!" Karlon yelled at the man before he moved behind a nearby tree, "Hey Krogaon....I assume your the backup. Where have you been?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2012)

Wreal looked at the Drell and gave him a grin. “Thought I’d wait until things were actually worth my while before I got here. Pfft, thought you Drell were meant to be strong sonsof…”

Just then he noticed a Geth floating around behind him in an odd way, with what looked like a miniature black hole behind him. Wreal turned around and fired off his Pelvic Throw again and the resulting BADOOM sent the machine flying off.

“OK You’re pretty good. What the hell’s going on here?! I was sent just to help keep some wildlife at bay whilst the engineers got the defences up. Got some pretty fucking badass wildlife here! Wanna clue me in? In as few words as possible – you probably don’t have the breath to spare…heh” Wreal laughed at his little joke about Keplars Syndrome, though he was a good person – it was buried underneath many, many years of belittling enemies and friends alike on Tuchunka, still he extended a hand out for a shake, “Name’s Commander Wreal Awesome. And hell yea that’s my name! So what’s the deal here?”

“I can tell you!” A researcher came and huffed, “Come inside…but after you’ve killed all those…robots. Don’t kill the people on the spikes though. I might be able to save them…somehow…I don’t know….but they were our friends; colleagues. Just, please, don’t kill them….”

“Huh? What are they? I thought they were just like putting skulls on a pike. A trophy.” Wreal asked.

“No, they’re still alive! But they’re different….” The researcher turned away slightly as if repressing a memory. Wreal got on his Omni tool.

“Hey! I need one of you eggheads on my crew to come check on these guys on the spikes. I’ll be too busy fighting Geth.” He cracked various bones in his body, “Heh, let’s go you piles of junk.”


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 17, 2012)

Maximus

a few moments before entering the shuttle.

Maximus slowly put on his armor. checking at each point to ascertain the condition of his armaments. "with this grey armor i'll probably stick out like a sore thumb on eden prime." he said to himself. he pulled out his widow rifle and looked through the scope. just a little bit off. he tuned the rifle's scope till it was correct. he then checked his ammunition. good ole' cryogenic rounds.

they then boarded the shuttle and the entire way down the captain was bragging about how he was going to get the most kills. well, maybe so. but this would be good if the krogan at least showed himself a good fighter. might make the crew trust him more.

the geth started blasting away at the ship and by some miracle the pilot didn't get them all blown up. as the pilot landed, maximus leapt out and found a rock to jump on top of, pulling out his widow rifle and laying on his stomach. he activated his adrenaline ability and with a quick succession of three shots he killed as many geth. the rush subsided and putting another shot at a geth he put away his widow rifle and, with a few geth rifle bullets bouncing off his previous perch, jumped off the rock pulling out his vindicator rifle. 

he ran up to the firing line just in time to see the krogan jump up and do a pelvic thrust that sent a biotic wave throwing enemies away. well, at least it was pretty obvious what they meant when they called him eccentric. maximus saw a geth and used snap freeze to freeze it solid and slow a few others around it. he ran up to it and put his vindicator under its chin or whatever the thing under its eyes was. and fired a quick burst.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2012)

*Yuki...*

At the commands to go to Eden Prime a tall human figure immediately headed for one of the shuttles.  She pats the nose of the Blue and white vehicle, then looks at the small creature on her shoulder, ?Let's make this trip a good one, 'Kay girls?? The fuzzy creature had on an armored suit very similar to her owner's, pitch black with vibrant teal and white vertical stripes on one arm, symbolizing the N7, the other had tiger stripes in teal.  

Yuki steps into the wheeled vehicle, looking around at the simple control system, well to her anyway.  She sits in the seat, ?It'll be nice to be in control of a Mako again, huh Bandit??  the chattering of the excited ferret is all she gets in response.

*Lul'Dayat...*

?I can't go,? the quarian says, wringer her hands nerviously and fidgeting.

?Of course you can,? an small asian man responds, typing on the board infront of him.

?It's physically impossible for me to fight Geth.?

?Not impossible if you believe you can do it.?  He gives her an assuring look then continues, ?Or you could run away and hide from your problems like a rat, or Pyjak.?

?Well...?  She considers it and grabs her pistol from the table nearby.

*The shuttle...*

?Get us down there in one piece. You get bonus points if you land on a geth!? Wreal laughed. 

With an evil chuckle Yuki revved the beast of the engine, impatiently waiting for the rest of the crew, the last one in was the small paranoid quarian.  

Letting off the break, the streamlined vehicle lurches foreward, flying out of the back of Yamato gracefully...Like an eagle piloting a blimp.  It lands with a hollow thud, on top of a geth prime, the tires grinding the chest cavity to bits and compacting the other metal parts.

It spun off, the door flinging open and the others hopping out of the shuttle.  The wheels making ruts and splattering dust all over the nearby area.


----------



## Taka (Oct 20, 2012)

From the obnoxious yelling to the raw power all the way down to the jokes, Karlon could see that Wreal was a Krogan through and through. While most would call Wreal a shoddy commander from first glance but, the drell felt a comfort roll over. It was a nice change of pace from the stuck up or pure asshole commanders that he tended to have to work with. "My Name's Karlon Firos, N7 Fury Adept. As you can the geth are the deal here and they've outnumbered us and constantly battered our forces." Karlon responded in a rather dull voice.

His attention was taken by the nearby spiked humans and the geth body near it. Instead of walking over to it like a normal man, he instead used his short range teleportation. As he took form again, Karlon was kneeling beside the geth with his omni-tool out. "We were excavating through what we believed to be an ancient artifact. I didn't get to fully expend my expertise before the Geth attacked so, my knowledge is lacking. For now though we should...." Karlon words were stopped short by a sound from the spikes. 

Electricity ran through the impaled bodies, peeling skin away, screams coming forth from the bodies and their body turned bright blue with an geth-like look to them. Karlon stepped back as atleast five were released from their impalement. One lunged at Karlon, rapidly trying to rip his face off. Fortunately Karlon was much stronger as he threw the thing to ground and stomped on it's face twice. "The hell is going on here?" Karlon asked loudly.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2012)

Warning klaxons blared as the crew of the _Thessian Pride_ went to battle positions. What was supposed to be a quick drop-off of lab supplies was threatening to become a full-blown battle against the Geth. The ship couldn't even take off and make a quick get-away because of the presence of Geth Collossi threatening to blow them out of the sky. 

The ship's captain, a Turian named Atticus stomped into the room of his ship's only passenger, a Salarian citadel official. Atticus didn't trust this official at all. It probably had to do with the fact that she never showed her face and carried herself with an aura that screamed STG. Tangling with a squad of Salarian spec ops during his mercenary days that left half his band dead and his right leg being replaced with a prosthetic didn't help.

"Look Ms. Lannok." he began. In hindisght he wasn't even sure if Lannok was female to begin with. Female Salarians were rare outside Salarian space. "There's an army of geth out there, are you sure you want to leave?" 

The salarian stood up and walked towards the captain. "I assure you captain I am perfectly capable of defending myself." If Atticus could see the salarian's face she was probably smiling, based from the tone of her voice. "Now if you'll excuse me I need to rendezvous with the Alliance."

The turian sighed with relief when he saw Lannok leave his ship. As scary as the geth were they were at least a known threat: with Lannok you didn't know whose side she was on.


----------

